# Our first hike! Part I



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Today I took the kids for their first hike. We went about 2/3 mile, much of it bushwhacking!

We started of with a bottle to get the kids following me.

A little uncertainty!

[attachment=4:ck8nm3dc]DSC02100 off we go 8-3-10 PSC8-500x400.jpg[/attachment:ck8nm3dc]

More reassurance from the botte!

[attachment=3:ck8nm3dc]DSC02125 1st hike 8-3-10 PSC8-500x400.jpg[/attachment:ck8nm3dc]

Crossed a meadow, then headed into the thick growth. One kid learned you can't walk on water! Probably their first experience with water other than in a bucket!

[attachment=0:ck8nm3dc]DSC02130 1st hike 8-3-10 PSC8-500x400.jpg[/attachment:ck8nm3dc]

We're not in 'the kid pen' anymore!

[attachment=2:ck8nm3dc]DSC02139 not the kid pen anymore 8-3-10 PSC8-500x400.jpg[/attachment:ck8nm3dc]
[attachment=1:ck8nm3dc]DSC02146 1st hike 8-3-10 PSC8-500x400.jpg[/attachment:ck8nm3dc]

End of Part I


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Kids' first hike part II

They learned to keep up in the thick growth.

[attachment=4:1491p4cr]DSC02150 1st hike 8-3-10 PSC8-500x400.jpg[/attachment:1491p4cr]

Are we lost?

[attachment=3:1491p4cr]DSC02153 were lost 1st hike 8-3-10 PSC8-500x400.jpg[/attachment:1491p4cr]

Maybe we're not lost!

[attachment=2:1491p4cr]DSC02159 maybe were not lost 8-3-10 PSC8-500x400.jpg[/attachment:1491p4cr]

We stopped for more of the reassuring bottle on the trail.

[attachment=1:1491p4cr]DSC02162 reassurance on the trail 8-3-10 PSC8-500x400.jpg[/attachment:1491p4cr]

And continued on our hike.

[attachment=0:1491p4cr]DSC02171 1st hike 8-3-10 PSC8-500x400.jpg[/attachment:1491p4cr]

End Part II


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

The kids first hike part III

Sadly my camera batteries went dead about 1/2 way through our hike. Near the end we had to cross about 100 yards through a pasture with 4" to 6" of standing water.

The kids were champs!

Here are a couple additional photos.....

[attachment=0:37w8vu5m]DSC02176 more reassurance on the trail 8-3-10 PSC8-500x400.jpg[/attachment:37w8vu5m]
[attachment=1:37w8vu5m]DSC02188 1st hike 8-3-10 PSC8-500x400.jpg[/attachment:37w8vu5m]


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Awesome. I think the earlier you can get them out hiking the better they will be. Nice pics!


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: Our 2nd hike!*

Thanks Rex!

I took the boys out again today we did basically the same hike in reverse. Althought we stayed in the thick underbrush for more of the hike today. The boys did great again.

We encountered a bit of down fall to jump....[attachment=4:261a40ko]DSC02228 2nd hike 8-4-10 PSC8-500x400.jpg[/attachment:261a40ko]

I need to get these boys named. I do have their pack order down both days same order 90% of the time. Numero Uno got a drink on the trail when we first encountered water about 1/3 of the way through our hike.
[attachment=3:261a40ko]DSC02232 2nd hike 8-4-10 PSC8-500x400.jpg[/attachment:261a40ko]

When we encountered water again about 2/3 of the way through our hike I climbed down the bank to the water bed, the flow was cut off so just a trickle, hoping the boys would follow, again Numero Uno jumped right down and got another drink!
[attachment=2:261a40ko]DSC02269 2nd hike 8-4-10 PSC8-500x400.jpg[/attachment:261a40ko]
[attachment=1:261a40ko]DSC02272 2nd hike 8-4-10PSC8-500x400.jpg[/attachment:261a40ko]

Homeward bound....
[attachment=0:261a40ko]DSC02297 2nd hike 8-4-10 PSC8-500x400.jpg[/attachment:261a40ko]


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Today my yearling angora came along on our hike. I can definitely see why they're not great at packing, burrs in her coat, and she was much hotter than the others. I ended up dunking her in the water to cool her off about 1/2 way through our hike.
[attachment=0:356b3qsm]DSC02293 2nd hike 8-4-10 PSC8-500x400.jpg[/attachment:356b3qsm]


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Wonderful! The more hikes the better. You may find that all that goat hiking will get you in better shape too. How are you going to haul them around? Do you have some good camping places where you can take them?


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks J Ross!

I am hoping I'll get in shape for hiking along with the kids!

We have some excellent areas I believe for hiking within a hour or two! I'm looking forward to exploring them.

I'm actually only 170 miles away from the recent rendy. Boy was I bummed when I learned of it the day after it ended!

I typically haul my goats in the back of my jeep but usually I'm hauling kids! I also have a full bed pickup with a cap and a 3 horse trailer so I'm set to haul!


----------



## kentd71 (Dec 13, 2008)

Looks like fun. I take mine out when I go pick huckleberries sometimes but once and a while they get in the way. I have an 18 month old doe that is under my feet all the time. I will hike a mile around the field when they cut the wheat in a couple of weeks. I need to get a trailer built to make it easier to get the goats out. I always have stuff in the back of the truck that I need.


----------

